# Stephen Foster, “the father of American music” .



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Foster gave us a no of really beautiful songs that have lasted over the years. Perhaps the first to really successfully merge the European song with more than a nod to what is now called, race music. (HE was the first person to write a song where the Lady in title, was black.)

I realised over the weekend I hadn't seen or heard my CD of Thomas Hampson and a very sparse 'traditional' small group accompaniment performing Beautiful Dreamer and others, for a decade or more. So I've just ordered another copy. I also note there's another CD of the same name where an all star modern portmanteau group, perform his songs and that's now in the "basket" as well.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beautiful_Dreamer_(album)

Can anyone else recommend interesting recorded performances?

I do love his music.

The McGariggle's do to.


----------



## jcofer (Jan 23, 2016)

This collection dates back to the early 70's. Period instruments. Has always been my favorite. Sorry the picture isn't larger.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

check out Mavis Staples and her beautiful version of Hard times come again no more:





it's hard to believe that it's a song written in 1854.


----------

